# Hoxton North, Harrogate



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hoxton North are just days away from closing their first Harrogate shop. We've enjoyed some decent coffee in there over the last couple of years so I will be sorry to see it go . . .

Not to worry! Their new cafe is up and running. It's at 1, Royal Parade. Slightly bigger (although with the tables in the middle it felt a bit cramped, we quite liked sitting on the stools at one of the counters around the sides though). It was very busy this morning with people enjoying their breakfasts and morning coffee. It was just coffee and a cake for us, there was only Millionaire's Slice and Date slice on offer so it was one those each and our usual flat whites.

Our f/w's were fairly good but just not as good as we remembered them from before, at their original cafe. 'Origin' beans this time (not sure but I seem to recall they used HasBean before) and no choice (two different single origins in the past). No other methods of coffee offered as far as I could see. Anyway, the food looked good and next time we've decided we will skip the cakes and have something more substantial along with our coffee


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

MildredM said:


> Hoxton North are just days away from closing their first Harrogate shop. We've enjoyed some decent coffee in there over the last couple of years so I will be sorry to see it go . . .
> 
> Not to worry! Their new cafe is up and running. It's at 1, Royal Parade. Slightly bigger (although with the tables in the middle it felt a bit cramped, we quite liked sitting on the stools at one of the counters around the sides though). It was very busy this morning with people enjoying their breakfasts and morning coffee. It was just coffee and a cake for us, there was only Millionaire's Slice and Date slice on offer so it was one those each and our usual flat whites.
> 
> Our f/w's were fairly good but just not as good as we remembered them from before, at their original cafe. 'Origin' beans this time (not sure but I seem to recall they used HasBean before) and no choice (two different single origins in the past). No other methods of coffee offered as far as I could see. Anyway, the food looked good and next time we've decided we will skip the cakes and have something more substantial along with our coffee


Oh, have they given a reason why they are closing?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

No, but I think they maybe needed more space - kitchen space to prep savoury food as well as seating space. It's in a good spot overlooking an attractive part of Harrogate, once you get past the cars nipping past, and with room for a couple of tables outside on the pavement there's certainly more seating than at their old place.


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

MildredM said:


> No, but I think they maybe needed more space - kitchen space to prep savoury food as well as seating space. It's in a good spot overlooking an attractive part of Harrogate, once you get past the cars nipping past, and with room for a couple of tables outside on the pavement there's certainly more seating than at their old place.


I've not been to the 2nd shop yet


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice pair of flatuccinos there!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tewdric said:


> Nice pair of flatuccinos there!


That was exactly what they were!!!!!


----------

